# Warm water fly fishing-let's grow it!!



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Folks,
I love fly fishing, but WAY too many people think it's for trout & other cold water species. I like to attend fly fishing shows, but none are TARGETED to warm water fly fishing. I want to put a "feeler" out there for starting a "warm water" fly fishing group here in northeast Ohio (not necessarily affiliated with any group), to see if we could generate enough interest to grow our passion. Here in Ohio, fly fishing's future definitely includes fishing for bass, gills, crappie & the like. We have a limited trout fishery & a fantastic (although limited to cold weather months) steelhead fishery. We have fantastic fly fishing opportunities for warm water species & I think it's a relatively untapped resource. I would like to start informal meetings with interested folks & explore the feasibility of putting on a fly fishing show TARGETING the warm water species. This could benefit our local shops (and the fly shops here in Ohio are EXCELLENT!) & maybe just open some minds about fly fishing.
I would appreciate any & all responses from interested parties. Hopefully we can set up an evening to explore this. I actually got the idea from some friends in Tennessee who set up an independent group that caught on pretty well.
Mike


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

im in, Mike! ---with the price of fuel for my boat---im staying close to shore and check out the smallie bite in lorain---let me know when and where.

The white bass spawn in the detroit river is going to heat up in a few weeks---thats a blast!

Mike


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm for sure in..it's insane to me that more people don't take advantage of the opportunities up here in the spring and summer. It's a great time to use a fly rod. The rivers are for the most part empty when the steelhead leave. I'm not complaining because I enjoy the solitude. But, would love to do what I can to get people more excited and interested in exploring the different species out there.
Janus


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Mike, you know I'm in. I have had an idea for a few years now about a group that was totally, 110&#37;, dedicated to fly fishing and conservation for panfish species. There are more than just gills in Ohio and some of our native sunfishes are threatened and not many folks know or even care about it. 
Like trout fishing, there can be many facets of fly fishing for panfish. 

J.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

I'd love to be a part of something like this Mike. Although I don't live in NE OH, I's still support it in some way.

Gas prices are not necessarily condusive to me participating in a weekly meeting, but I'd still support the group!


----------



## Thraves1 (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd be interested in this. Let me know.

Tom


----------



## chuckyp (Oct 23, 2007)

Well I don't own a spin rod so any fishing I do is on a fly rod. Just caught a large mouth yesterday. Went out for about 30 minutes in between the rain and he just loved my black wooly bugger.


----------



## Fishing_Chef (Jul 6, 2006)

I live in southern Delaware county, but like the other Delaware poster I would be willing to support and spread the word about any type of fishing.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey folks,
I am VERY pleased with the early response & look forward to setting up an initial meeting. We could set a trend that could benefit us, our sport, & our locally owned fly shops who deserve to thrive.
Please check this site for shelters.. www.medinacountyparks.com/index.html
Seems like not only the most "central" meeting place, but a place we can fish & fix some food too. Cost of $40.00 divided up seems VERY reasonable for a shelter.
I can tell you that there are 11 inch gills in BOTH River Styx & Hubbard Valley. Hubbard Valley is by far the largest pond/lake & a pontoon/canoe/tube would be advisable. I would plan on bringing my pontoon & would share it with any & all attendees.
If you want to explore this, just post availability for a couple weekends in June (gills spawn)...btw, the full moon in June is the 18th, so the weekends of the 14th/15th & 21st/22nd look really good! We can make a day of this. Let me know & I'll check into shelter availability.
Mike


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Sounds awesome. Do you want us to spread the word on any other forums we might belong to? Pm me and let me know. Great idea! My son casted a flyrod for the first time today and caught 2 really nice gills. 1 was fish-o! Man thats special to me and anything we can do to protect our sport for our kids im in....olj


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

One Legged Josh said:


> Sounds awesome. Do you want us to spread the word on any other forums we might belong to? Pm me and let me know. Great idea! My son casted a flyrod for the fiorst time today and caught 2 really nice gills. 1 was fish-o! Man thats special to me and anything we can do to protect our sport for our kids im in....olj


Good for your son! How old is he?
We are getting a very nice response here so far. I thought about posting on 2 other sites I frequent, but thought I would wait until after our initial meeting, so we might have an idea how this thing might fly. Just let me know what time(s) are good for all you folks in June.
Mike


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

AWW Man! The secrets are out!! Now will see a lot more people flyrodding for warm water species!!! I tell you I am starting to see more and more people getting involved and never knew what a blast it is to see fishs blast a surface fly and see them smile and they only wished they started earlier!

So lets bring it ON!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Flyfish Dog said:


> AWW Man! The secrets are out!! Now will see a lot more people flyrodding for warm water species!!! I tell you I am starting to see more and more people getting involved and never knew what a blast it is to see fishs blast a surface fly and see them smile and they only wished they started earlier!
> 
> So lets bring it ON!


FFD,
My point exactly! How many folks do you know that have tried fly fishing & given it up?....In my experience, only the ones who were self taught, poorly taught, or used an 8wt for gills. I will be contacting Medina County Parks very soon. Last night I talked to a good buddy from Mentor who is heavily involved in an FFF chapter there. We may be able to get FFF backing on this idea. In addition to the Park idea, Gander Mountain has free rooms available...only thing is, that sort of goes against my goal of supporting the locally owned shops.
I'll keep you all posted.
Mike


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

OK folks...The trailside shelter (by the parking lot..maybe 75 yards from the lake) at Hubbard Valley Park is available for rental on 6/14 (Sat) & also 6/21(Sat) & 6/22 (Sun). I need to know when to reserve it AS SOON AS POSSIBLE! These go quickly. I also need to know how many will be there...cost is $40.00 & while I won't demand anyone chip in, I certainly would appreciate it. I would like to be able to reserve the shelter tomorrow, 5/15.
Keep in mind the full moon is 6/18, so BOTH weekends should be prime fishing & there are some LARGE gills in that lake. That way, we can combine our meeting & fishing. BTW, Hubbard Valley is VERY near new 224, rt 3, & I71 so it's convenient from all locations of those of you who have responded.
Please respond ASAP!!
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Mike, I can't commit as of yet, but I will let you know for sure before it happens.

J.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Tonight I got a call from Mark Schafer from the Steelhead Shop in Sylvania. He started with just steelhead, but is now into warm water too & pledged his & his shop's full support. Mark can't make the initial meeting in June but is DEFINITELY in! He's a very nice guy & really into this venture.
I am hoping to book the shelter at Hubbard Valley on the south side of Medina for Saturday 6/21 IF there are enough of us attending to make it worth the $40.00 fee. Please DO post it on other boards & children & novices are not only welcomed, but ENCOURAGED to attend & join! Remember, the main goal here is to perpetuate our sport & our love & respect for our environment. Let's start the "newbies" off right.
Please let me know as soon as possible whether or not you can attend....if we wait too long to reserve the shelter, it may not be available.

Possible name?...maybe "Bass 'N Gill Fly Rodders"...I want something that blares out that fly fishing is NOT just trout.
Mike


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

you know I am a fly fishing summer guy! I do not touch a spin rod on the river or pond no matter what!!!


----------



## AJSutts (Jan 1, 2008)

ohiotuber said:


> FFD,
> My point exactly! How many folks do you know that have tried fly fishing & given it up?....In my experience, only the ones who were self taught, poorly taught, or used an 8wt for gills. I will be contacting Medina County Parks very soon. Last night I talked to a good buddy from Mentor who is heavily involved in an FFF chapter there. We may be able to get FFF backing on this idea. In addition to the Park idea, Gander Mountain has free rooms available...only thing is, that sort of goes against my goal of supporting the locally owned shops.
> I'll keep you all posted.
> Mike


Mike,

The newly formed Ohio Council of the FFF would be an invaluable resource for potentially getting FFF affiliation status. They can assist you with the entire process. If you'd like, I can provide you with contact information. Perhaps your buddy from Mentor has already mentioned this. Just throwin' it in out there.

I do wish you well in this venture. There is certainly an identifiable need for more education and advocacy on warm water fly fishing opportunities. Too many people--non fly fishers generally--think of string slinging as a cold water, elitist sport somewhere out west. We certainly know this isn't the case, but sometimes old perceptions die hard.

Btw, I might just go after some slab gills now with my 8 weight largemouth set-up


----------

